# Had a day off.....and this is what happened..



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

Returned from dropping wife at airport (she went to see family for the weekend). Counted emergency money. $200.00...Hmmmm I was bored so off i went. Went snooping at the local pawn shop. Found a Mossberg Maverick 88 w/ 28in vent rib barrel for $100.00.... Bought it. Stopped at Gander Mt. on way home.....found a side saddle mount for new gun. Also picked up amount for 3/4in dia. light. Once home I wenrt digginf through the junk box and found a second side saddle and a picatinny rail (gun show specials). Hmmmm new toy and all sorts of parts.. Mounted one side saddle on the rec. and the other on the stock. trimmed the fore end to clear the side saddle when operating. Cut rail in half (was for aa AR15) mounted under fore end. This morning i went to see a friend that does metal work. Clamped the barrel and cut it back to 18in's. Added a fiber optic Wilson clamp on front site. Put it all together and this is what i came up with.

Pawn Shop Maverick 88--$100.00
Gander Mt. Side Saddle-- $29.99
Gander Mt. Light Mount-- $29.99
Gun show Side Saddle-- $10.00
Gun Show AR15 Rail-- $10.00
Wilson front site-- Free (budies junk box).
Time to put it all togeter--2hrs.
Total investment-- $180.00

Npw it has #4 buck shot in the tube, front saddle has 5 rounds of 00 buck, rear saddle carries 5 rounds of 1 ounce slugs.

My wife is going to have to quit leaving me home alone. I get to creative.

Now if i can figure out how to post pics....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

N3OKI said:


> Now if i can figure out how to post pics....


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283 :smt023


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

*Think I got it.......*


















Hope it worked..:smt033


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice! And you've still got $20 for an emergency! :anim_lol:


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

kev74 said:


> Nice! And you've still got $20 for an emergency! :anim_lol:


 Nah... Had to get a 12pk. on the way home... This is Florida..it get's hot...LOL


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

That reminds me. I have had my 88 entirely too long to not pimp...errr, customize it. Did you change the barrel on that one? It doesn't look much longer than the 18.5 in barrel on my 88. I think the next upgrade on mine will be the Knoxx recoil reducing stock. I figure since shotgun ammo is the only stuff I can find, I may have to start shooting it more.


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

The barrel startedoff life as a 28in. vent rib. Stopped at a friends house and used his shop to cut it back to 18in. on the nose.


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

N3OKI said:


> The barrel startedoff life as a 28in. vent rib. Stopped at a friends house and used his shop to cut it back to 18in. on the nose.


That would explain it. I knew my eyes were bad, but I didn't think they were that bad. So, did that light mount include the new forend? Also, was that front sight already on it? I want something to replace the old bead on mine and I've been looking at options.


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

Steve2112 said:


> That would explain it. I knew my eyes were bad, but I didn't think they were that bad. So, did that light mount include the new forend? Also, was that front sight already on it? I want something to replace the old bead on mine and I've been looking at options.


 The foreend is the stock Maverick part, trimmed it off at the rear to clear the side saddle.

The front sight is a wilson clamp on.

And the light mount is from Mako for .75in lights.

Rail is also a Mako that i bought at a gunshow. It was for an AR15 all i did was cut it in half then mounted it under the fore end. The stock foreend has ribs molded into on the inside so you will need a dremel tool to clearence fod the screws.


----------



## jgon281 (May 24, 2009)

*I know the feeling man ...*

Every time I leave the gun store I tell the guys " when you see me coming, please lock the doors "


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

N3OKI said:


> Returned from dropping wife at airport (she went to see family for the weekend). Counted emergency money. $200.00...Hmmmm I was bored so off i went. Went snooping at the local pawn shop. Found a Mossberg Maverick 88 w/ 28in vent rib barrel for $100.00.... Bought it. Stopped at Gander Mt. on way home.....found a side saddle mount for new gun. Also picked up amount for 3/4in dia. light. Once home I wenrt digginf through the junk box and found a second side saddle and a picatinny rail (gun show specials). Hmmmm new toy and all sorts of parts.. Mounted one side saddle on the rec. and the other on the stock. trimmed the fore end to clear the side saddle when operating. Cut rail in half (was for aa AR15) mounted under fore end. This morning i went to see a friend that does metal work. Clamped the barrel and cut it back to 18in's. Added a fiber optic Wilson clamp on front site. Put it all together and this is what i came up with.
> 
> *Pawn Shop Maverick 88--$100.00*
> Gander Mt. Side Saddle-- $29.99
> ...


I feel jipped! I paid $200 for mine, new though.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks like my mossy.


----------

